# how to remove shift knob on manual transmission?



## SYLR (Sep 1, 2014)

anybody tried removing their manual shift knob? the leather/rubber on mine has torn apart, im tryna get it fix on a upholstery shop IF it is possible to get it removed, geez it sucks livin in a 3rd world country we cant even afford a bnew car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If it doesn't unscrew, you can remove the cap and there will be a screw holding it down. Remove the screw/bolt and it will come off.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I unscrewed mine. Lefty-loosey. Counter-clockwise.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

looking at the 4 speed fan settings, this may be a screw off kind. At least I know the fate of my shift boot as it tore in the 1st 2-3 months.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

You can just unscrew the thing. Use a thick cloth like mf towel to protect the surface and give you a decent grip.


----------



## SYLR (Sep 1, 2014)

all right guyz, as confirmed, shift knob of cruze is removable, but **** chevy dealers in our country doesnt sell shift knobs only, they sell the whole shift box


----------



## lejarrin (Jan 13, 2013)

Knob is removable, just turn clock wise and counter clock wise, some times and knob will be off. You may buy an aftermarket knob los TWM for cars with reserve gear lever, looks mine


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

lejarrin said:


> Knob is removable, just turn clock wise and counter clock wise, some times and knob will be off. You may buy an aftermarket knob los TWM for cars with reserve gear lever, looks mine


Knob is NOT removable if you have a 2013+ Cruze.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If it doesn't unscrew, you can remove the cap and there will be a screw holding it down. Remove the screw/bolt and it will come off.


I took mine off on my eco and there was no screw. It was pressed on, I had already torn it up so I took a dremel to it and cut it off and got one of those universal knobs and that's what's on it now. I'll see if I can find the pieces of the knob, I thought I kept them for reference. If I can find the pieces, I'll post a picture.


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Knob is NOT removable if you have a 2013+ Cruze.


That is not correct.

I have a 2013 Cruze. The shift knob is threaded on.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Duvall said:


> That is not correct.
> 
> I have a 2013 Cruze. The shift knob is threaded on.


Well I don't know what to believe anymore! I have a 13 and it is press fit. When I worked at Thayer Chevy, all of GM's diagrams had a press fit assembly too. Duvall, did yours have a screw under the cap then?


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> Well I don't know what to believe anymore! I have a 13 and it is press fit. When I worked at Thayer Chevy, all of GM's diagrams had a press fit assembly too. Duvall, did yours have a screw under the cap then?


No, I just gave it a twist and it started turning. It then came off and the shift lever was threaded.

I hope someone else has a '13 with a threaded lever. I am really not special.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Just loosen it like any old but and bolt. It's just really tight


2002 Malibu
2011 Cruze Eco


----------



## rzeszowiak98 (Dec 9, 2016)

lejarrin said:


> Knob is removable, just turn clock wise and counter clock wise, some times and knob will be off. You may buy an aftermarket knob los TWM for cars with reserve gear lever, looks mine
> 
> View attachment 126802


What shift knob did you get and what adapter, I wanna know so I can have a reliable set like yours if it works well


----------



## chart047 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a 2012 eco and my shifter knob screws off also.


----------



## JointLedgers (Feb 14, 2020)

I finally was able to bust this loose but just spins forever.. what the hell do I need to do now? It won't come off. 2013 Cruze
Thanks!!


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

FS: Aluminum MTX Shifter Knobs


Aluminum shifter knobs for sale for the manual transmission Gen1 Cruze. Threaded M10x1.25. Some Cruzes were threaded M10x1.25, some were press fit. If yours was threaded, this will be a direct replacement for the OEM shift knob. If yours was press fit, you'll need to use a tap & die set and...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Duskydavis (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a 2013 Cruze and just replaced mine.
It was a pain to get off and the new one on.
Remove the outer leather cover and then pretty much just twist and do whatever you can to get it off (it’s not a screw) 
Replacement needs to carefully be placed on with a mullet.


----------



## jthomato (Mar 10, 2020)

JointLedgers said:


> I finally was able to bust this loose but just spins forever.. what the hell do I need to do now? It won't come off. 2013 Cruze
> Thanks!!
> This is the exact same issue we are having! I looked on YouTube, we used a dremel and our shifter looks so trashy.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh, it comes off. I know it does. Mine is a 2015 LT 1.4t. So, plan on destroying the knob to get it off. It will not be pretty. Get the cap off the top (with the shift pattern) and you will see a screw. If you do, it means that it's press-fit. Take the screw off, grab a bigass pair of vice grips and work it back and forth and it will come off (mabe some sort of pulley puller thing could work too). 

Then you will have to find a shift knob that fitswell enough and something to extend down a bit. Nobody makes any adapter for our reverse lockout; what I did after a while of screwing with it, since I wanted a knob (if you have a different style you can tap a hole through the base and the shifter and put a cotter bin through like some other cars have).

For me, I tapped the top of the shifter and essentially helicoiled the shift knob, but a good solid chunk of that weldable, sandable metal patching stuff (like putty. You mix it together to temporarily fix a crack in the block or something), and let it sit overnight, and baby it for the next 24 hours after. Granted, you will have to destroy the knob to get it off again, but it's not going anywhere. I paid like, 40 bucks for the boot, knob, little spacer underneath, and the putty stuff. Aso, I retained my lockout. You just have to grab it over the shift boot, just pinch and pull up, but it's there. Been rocking it like that for about 6 months.

Pardon the mess in the car, but I am in the process of manipulating my sparco quick release and momo steering wheel to work in here. Lol.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Here's a thought to get it off... 
If you have access to a high-lift jack you might be able to put the base on the floor and the lift jaw under the knob and slowly try to get it off. Wow, that sounded worse than it should have ???!!
People have been using these jacks to pry things open or off for many years. Might be worth a shot. 


https://www.amazon.com/Hi-Lift-Jack-HL485-Red-Cast/dp/B000688VNE


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> View attachment 285946


I like the knob, too bad I have an Auto.










Manual Trans Shifter Knob links


I am just collecting information as someone asked and I did not have a good post to refer them to. If you have a decent link to add to these, let me know. Manual Trans Shifter Knob links: How-To: Replace pressed on shift knobs! FS: Aluminum MTX Shifter Knobs Group Buy: Aluminum Shifter Knob...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blk12cruze (Jun 5, 2021)

RoninDusette said:


> Oh, it comes off. I know it does. Mine is a 2015 LT 1.4t. So, plan on destroying the knob to get it off. It will not be pretty. Get the cap off the top (with the shift pattern) and you will see a screw. If you do, it means that it's press-fit. Take the screw off, grab a bigass pair of vice grips and work it back and forth and it will come off (mabe some sort of pulley puller thing could work too).
> 
> Then you will have to find a shift knob that fitswell enough and something to extend down a bit. Nobody makes any adapter for our reverse lockout; what I did after a while of screwing with it, since I wanted a knob (if you have a different style you can tap a hole through the base and the shifter and put a cotter bin through like some other cars have).
> 
> ...


Can you link the knob and adapter you bought for it to work? It will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Modded_savagess (11 mo ago)

RoninDusette said:


> Oh, it comes off. I know it does. Mine is a 2015 LT 1.4t. So, plan on destroying the knob to get it off. It will not be pretty. Get the cap off the top (with the shift pattern) and you will see a screw. If you do, it means that it's press-fit. Take the screw off, grab a bigass pair of vice grips and work it back and forth and it will come off (mabe some sort of pulley puller thing could work too).
> 
> Then you will have to find a shift knob that fitswell enough and something to extend down a bit. Nobody makes any adapter for our reverse lockout; what I did after a while of screwing with it, since I wanted a knob (if you have a different style you can tap a hole through the base and the shifter and put a cotter bin through like some other cars have).
> 
> ...


Where’d you get your set up I think I understand what you’re saying about the reverse loockout; just sit it on top of the boot so it doesn’t fall


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Modded_savagess said:


> Where’d you get your set up I think I understand what you’re saying about the reverse loockout; just sit it on top of the boot so it doesn’t fall


Welcome Aboard!

Ronin has not been online here since last August, so don't hold your breathe.









Shift Knobs


MAKOTO_JDM



www.makotojdm.com





Manual Trans Shifter Knob links

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

